# Triming an inside Corner



## sawdustman (Jan 23, 2010)

I am trying to trim the inside edge of a retangular end panal on my cabinetts. I thought I could use my compound miter saw for cutting the corners but now think I have to learn how to cope the 3/4 x 1/2 scotia trim to get the inside corners to close. Am I right on that or how could I use the miter saw?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sawdustman said:


> I am trying to trim the inside edge of a retangular end panal on my cabinetts. I thought I could use my compound miter saw for cutting the corners but now think I have to learn how to cope the 3/4 x 1/2 scotia trim to get the inside corners to close. Am I right on that or how could I use the miter saw?
> 
> Thanks a bunch



You could try coping it, which would be a preferred method, but I think for those sizes you'd get a better fit with the CMS.












 









.


----------



## sawdustman (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm now thinking the angle cuts are the same as those for inside crown molding corners. Apparently I am doing 45 degree-type cove molding so the left and right bevel should be set at 30 degrees with the right and left miter angles at 35.3degrees. For the left side the "ceiling" contact should be against the guide fence with the fininshed piece on the left side of the blade. For the right side, the wall contact edge should be against the guide fence with the finished piece again on the left side of the blade. I think I will get some cheap cove material to practice with. 

I can also see why some prefer to cope.

Does this make sense to anyone? :blink: 

Oh, and I bought t used Dewalt 733 planer today so I can play with that during halftime. Go Pack


----------



## Lew Ross (Mar 3, 2011)

*Trimming an inside corner*

A lot of carpenters, myself included feel you are almost always best off to cope an inside corner no matter what type of trim your working with.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I myself cant cope with coping. My carpal tunnel makes it hard to control coping saw very long. The hand starts to cramp up. A few weeks back we went on a job and realized we left all three coping saw back in the shop. I needs to make about 6 copes on some baseboard. So when I pulled out the table saw my boss thought I had lost my mind. I used the CMS to make the most of the straight cuts. Then used the table saw with the blade up high and basicely carved with the edge of the blade. I DO NOT recommend a novice try this. Just saying it got me out of a pinch.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

There are simply times when coping is not the prefered method.And this is entirely irrespective of how you cope..........and thats your skill,or equip.I can do a better than avg cope on most moulding using a sharp 10-12 pt handsaw.

There are times when inside mitres make more sense.BW


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

"Then used the table saw with the blade up high and basicely carved with the edge of the blade." 

been doing it that way for a few years now. i can cope crown or base in about 2 min flat. i still rub the pencil along the mitered edge to highlight the cut for on the table saw. i bring my little delta job ts just for coping. sawdust do fly!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Coping with a coping saw is really a lot easier than manipulating a long piece of moulding on the tablesaw.












 







.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote 


cabinetman said:


> Coping with a coping saw is really a lot easier than manipulating a long piece of moulding on the tablesaw.
> 
> Ditto to that Cabbie. Never tried a tablesaw to cope. I use my p/c jig saw and finish up with a ratail file. Less than a minute.
> Mike Hawkins
> ...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Quote


Yea but you 2 guys are Experts. It's either a hatchet or a tablesaw for me. I have a harder time holding in to the little coping saw handle.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Coping with a coping saw is really a lot easier than manipulating a long piece of moulding on the tablesaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not for everyone.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a pile of coping saws from the old days(now just sitting unused mostly) before I found out a jig saw works fantastic with a thin blade. Accurate and fast ,done 1000's that way.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

wooddude9 said:


> I have a pile of coping saws from the old days(now just sitting unused mostly) before I found out a jig saw works fantastic with a thin blade. Accurate and fast ,done 1000's that way.


I do all mine with a jig saw now too. Sometimes I'll need a quick pass with a flat or round file to tune up a bit. Not usually though.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is one of the best woodworkers I know coping 5-1/4" maple crown with a grinder. One minute, fifteen seconds, total.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've seen that video before but I've never tried it. Should give it a go sometime. Don't really like all the saw dust flying around though. Sometimes I actually get sick of sawdust. :blink:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I snapped my last coping saw blade at work and I remembered seeing this video. I tried it on some maple crown for a kitchen we were re doing. It worked. Lots of dust indeed. 

I think I prefer the coping saw


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Willie T said:


> Here is one of the best woodworkers I know coping 5-1/4" maple crown with a grinder. One minute, fifteen seconds, total.


Willie...The video ended before we could see the fit.:thumbdown:












 







.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Willie...The video ended before we could see the fit.:thumbdown:.


 
Good point - might be fast but....


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

You guys still continue to tickle me. :smile: Comments like those should be embarrassing to woodworkers. :no:

Get on over to http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/index.php and check out Basswood's work for yourselves. He's the one in the video. His real name is Brian Campbell, and I am fairly sure at least some of you have seen him and his work in woodworking magazines.

This search for his name and the word "crown" (shown below this sentence) might give you some idea that he can manage to get his joints to come fairly close to fitting. :laughing:

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2314533

And here is a link to a few of his articles on some of his work. I think you might enjoy them.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/authors/brian-campbell.aspx?

Also some random photos of his work and interests......

http://s436.photobucket.com/albums/q...view=slideshow


----------



## woodjoiner (Aug 20, 2010)

sawdustman said:


> I am trying to trim the inside edge of a retangular end panal on my cabinetts. I thought I could use my compound miter saw for cutting the corners but now think I have to learn how to cope the 3/4 x 1/2 scotia trim to get the inside corners to close. Am I right on that or how could I use the miter saw?
> 
> Thanks a bunch


I know I'm coming in late to this thread, but 
Learning to cope will be a great asset for you as a woodworker. It's not hard to achieve just take some scrap trim, miter it and start coping.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Willie T said:


> You guys still continue to tickle me. :smile: Comments like those should be embarrassing to woodworkers. :no:
> 
> 
> This search for his name and the word "crown" (shown below this sentence) might give you some idea that he can manage to get his joints to come fairly close to fitting. :laughing:


Sorry to offend you Willie. I'm not sure why I should be embarrassed. The video only shows him making the cut - not the fit. I haven't a clue who Brian Campbell is. Great use of smiley's though!


----------



## basswood (Aug 15, 2012)

bb71 said:


> Sorry to offend you Willie. I'm not sure why I should be embarrassed. The video only shows him making the cut - not the fit. I haven't a clue who Brian Campbell is. Great use of smiley's though!


Just stumbled upon this: Here is the fit you wanted to see.


----------



## moorewarner (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been enjoying the Collins Coping Foot. It makes coping with the jigsaw even easier and smoother, a great small company putting out simple useful products.


----------

